# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity Online Service SL3 Job Uploader

## mohamed73

Dear Friends, 
New software for [BEST] users released. Now you can upload SL3 Unlock  Jobs with one more way. This tool may be useful for people who work at  different places, f.e. you can read unlock data at one PC and then you  can upload SL3 Jobs from other PC.
You can run *Infinity Online Service SL3 Job Uploader* without  [BEST] Dongle connected, you just need to enter your Online Service  Login and Password and you can upload jobs for calculations and see  results. *Infinity Online Service SL3 Job Uploader* official download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Please, post in current thread your comments and suggestions about this software, we will add new features step-by-step.

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

جزاكم الله خيراا 
شكراا على المابعة  
حياك الله

----------


## yassin55

مشكور محمد على المتابعه
وتحديث ممتاز من فريق البيست وبى كده سوف يصبح مجان عما قريب مثل sl-sl1-sl2 sl3

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

